

Examined lives - philosophy as inspiration - grellas
http://www.economist.com/node/18007809

======
mcnemesis
The ones called 'Doctors of the Church'; Aquinas, Augustine and Anselm. Those
three hurt me, how I wish they had devoted their inquiries in anything other
than Theo-philosophy.

